# new member, heres my 300zx



## linkarroway (Jun 12, 2005)

since i'm new, here is a picture of my '86 NA Z31


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

That is one of the cleanest '86s I've ever seen.


Nice car, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## linkarroway (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks ^^ Although it looks nice more or less outside, the inside needs more work. Redoing a lot of the interior and slowly getting towards the engine bay.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I do gotta ask, what's the writing on the door say?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

It's nice... But isn't that the Fujiwara Tofu Shop signage? From Initial D? On a Z? Hmmmm...


----------



## linkarroway (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey, its an '86 too! XD
I just happen to like Initial D so I thought, why not, I wanted something to make my car a little bit unique.


----------

